

10 Fatal Mistakes That Killed Our Time Tracking Implementation - mrogoz
http://www.timecamp.com/blog/index.php/2014/05/10-fatal-mistakes-killed-time-tracking-implementation/

======
lucisferre
Perhaps I'm missing something but this post doesn't seem to answer any of the
questions it poses. As such it feels like blog spam.

I'm pretty dubious of the value of superfluous time tracking (in certain
industries and situations it is obviously a requirement but outside of that it
can be both wasteful and can undermine autonomy). I was expecting this might
address this with some insight in the real values of detailed time tracking.

Am I missing something here? You outline 10 problems with not one single
detail about the solutions? What exactly is the point of that?

~~~
krudnicki
This is our second post in a series of posts. We want to share those lessons
in further posts, because we feel that for this moment we don’t have enough
learned to write about this.

------
Fuzzwah
I worked in a desktop support environment where we "charged" for our onsite
time and then were forced to track all the rest of our time at work too. I use
quote marks around charged because it was all internal dollars with in the
larger organization.

After about 3 months of it all the staff basically revolted and demanded that
the requirement of entering everything into the tracking system be halted. All
the analysis had shown was that we were all spending nearly 1/4 of our day
tracking what we were doing in the other 3/4's of the day.

~~~
krudnicki
Interesting case study. I think we will write in couple of months how it ended
in TimeCamp. Did you have clear goal and saw how this statistics was used and
if it was usefull?

------
binarymax
As someone who built a time tracking application once (for desktop), Tracking
time is a tricky line to walk. If you force employees to do it, they will
resent you for it, and unless they see a clear value they will just invent
numbers anyway.

Unless you are pitching to someone obsessed with tracking their own metrics,
or someone who is billable and has trouble keeping track of what to charge
clients, you will probably hit a wall.

------
RobotCaleb
Pressing spacebar or pagedown causes text that I might not have read yet to be
hidden behind the header. Please, if you use static headers, adjust the
scrollbar accordingly so that one page equals one page of visible content.

~~~
krudnicki
Thanks, it motivated us to make the layout simpler.

